# Made in America DMM



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe my 87v is made in usa.

~Matt


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

My 87V is made is USA, but the soft case is not.. I think the changeable leads are made in USA, too.


----------



## CPT2WIREMAN (Jul 31, 2010)

Excellent, I hd though that Fluke had gone all overseas production... Thanks guys!


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that Fluke models 87 and up are "US made"- whatever that may mean today. The less expensive Fluke meters are made in China.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

My Fluke 177 is USA made.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I just bought a 789 and it made in the USA. I think most of the high end DMMs and process calibration meters are still USA made.
It looks like most of the clamp-on are Asian I have a 337 at home it is made in Thailand it is about 6 yrs old but the new ones are Made in China. We just bought at work a Fluke 3 phase power analyzer and it is made in Romania.

I do not have a problem with buying goods from overseas provided they are made by free people but probably 75% of Asia is being run by various strongmen. 
What really gets to me is you pick up something and it says JONES MANUFACTURING CO QUALITY SINCE 1888 MADE IN CHINA

Look at a pair of VICE-GRIPS Good solid American company MADE IN TAIWAN TO VICE GRIP SPECIFICATIONS.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

CPT2WIREMAN said:


> I buy Fluke because they are consistently great, however I would really prefer to be able to buy an American made DMM. Possible?
> 
> Aside from my Fluke T+Pro, everything in my kit is USA made.


My Triplett meter was made in Bluffton, Ohio. Maybe they make what you want as well.


----------



## CPT2WIREMAN (Jul 31, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I just bought a 789 and it made in the USA. I think most of the high end DMMs and process calibration meters are still USA made.
> It looks like most of the clamp-on are Asian I have a 337 at home it is made in Thailand it is about 6 yrs old but the new ones are Made in China. We just bought at work a Fluke 3 phase power analyzer and it is made in Romania.
> 
> I do not have a problem with buying goods from overseas provided they are made by free people but probably 75% of Asia is being run by various strongmen.
> ...



So true LC. I'm with you as well. I prefer to buy all American tools, and I understand that there are some that will be near to impossible to source, but I really have issues with buying tools that are made in countries where they disregard basic workers rights. It hits me at the core of my "people before shareholders" principles.

Riveter, How old is your Triplett? I'm cruising their site, and can't find anything to tell me they are US made, other than "We were bought in 2007 by Jewell". Not trying to question you... Because if they are, the price is excellent... But since the price is so low, that's why I am concerned...  Hope you understand...


----------

